
Open Letter to Twitter: Here’s How You Really Innovate the Timeline - jv22222
http://justinvincent.com/page/2403/open-letter-to-twitter-heres-how-you-really-innovate-the-timeline
======
boaticus
I like this concept. A lot. Obviously, it all depends on how well they execute
the concept.

------
boyter
Reminds me a little of plurk.

------
xuding
awesome idea!

